# Overture to OPC Presbytery Concerning Republication Thesis



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 18, 2011)

This ought to be interesting to watch if this gets to the OPC GA. Since this has been a hotly debated topic on the PB and all over the interwebs and print journals and books it would be a good thing, in my opinion, for a study committee to take a look.


Overture Proposed to OPC Presbytery seeks Study on


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Nov 18, 2011)

I can't wait to see the outcome.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Nov 18, 2011)

I am quite interested in this story. How long do these generally take?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 18, 2011)

Without knowing anything about how the OPC operates these things my guess would be voted at Presbytery in the Spring, then to GA, then to a study committee, then couple of years down the road we would hear something. 

So 2014?


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 18, 2011)

Do you have a sense that people are trying to affirm this position, or are they trying to get a clear ruling to settle the issue once and for all?

Eric, the OPC can seem to move glacially slow sometimes, but it is done to ensure any issues are carefully considered. Speed may clear the air faster, but could leave threads hanging to be pulled out again. (Ew, mixed metaphor.)


----------

